# Half N Half Saint Patricks Day Corned Beef. Now with the final report!



## dirtsailor2003

My wife and I spent the weekend down at the Oregon Coast. We had a great time. Weather was crap but we had a few nice breaks and we had some excellent beach strolling. 

One day we visited an Irish pub. We both had several half and half beers and lunch. Honestly can say I had one of the best bought burgers I've ever had. 

While drinking those beers and eating that fantastic burger, my wife the one who remembers everything, reminded me that I was making corned beef for Saint Patrick's day. Not just any corned beef, homemade cured corn beef.

Oh crap! What day is it? When are we getting home? Phew just enough time to make it work! 













32922968080_d83c2bed11_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Fast forward to today. After work I stopped at Cash and Carry. It's our restaurant supply. Brisket $2.60/#, Angus Brisket $2.64/#. I splurged and got the Angus, better be good! 













33305703595_384797be41_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017


















33177639041_90b84812a6_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






I decided in another thread that I'd separate the flat and point and cure them two different ways. 

The point I am going to cure in Pop's brine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

The flat I am going to cure by dry brine curing, using Martins "Digging Dog Farms" cure calculator

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

I have used both these methods for corned beef, pastrami, bacon, etc. I have not done a side by side comparison of the two methods for corned beef. 

Please note the final product will not be smoked so no pastrami. This is plain old corned beef. 

Most will be dismayed at the amount of fat I trimmed off this brisket. I like my corned beef lean not fatty. 













32922907850_b0c9a9533d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Here's the flat all trimmed:













32462775184_4843cdcfaa_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Here's the point:













33305686345_bd21c03af2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Okay lets talk cure! I was going to make my own pickling spice but I was out of four of the spices needed so I bought premade, which has everything I was going to use anyways and was $20 less than buying all the bulk id need to make my own.













33264923056_461fd71a0b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






*Not pictured white sugar. It I is in a container that doesn't represent what it is.

Both methods use Salt, sugar, and Cure #1. Pop's also uses brown sugar.

*Pops' Method*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine













33177628051_c4e884fdc5_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






I decided that 1 gallon wasn't going to be enough brine so I mixed up 2 full gallons. 

I started by putting 1 gallon of water into a pot on the stove. I added all of the dry ingredients per Pop's recipe x2, except the cure, into the pot. I didn't have cheese cloth to put the pickling spice into so I modified one of my homemade muslin sausage bags and added 1 cup of pickling spice to it.

2/3 cups salt

2 cups granulated sugar

2 cups brown sugar

2 heaping tablespoons cure #1 (do not add to hot liquid)













32462789054_c0f99178e3_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017


















32922913440_fa601a7641_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017


















32922913410_8552823dcb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






I brought this to allow boil over medium-high heat, then reduced to a low simmer and let that roll for 30 minutes. Turned the heat off and allowed the brine to steep and cool slowly.

Once cooled Down This gets added to the brine bucket with another gallon of cold water. If you are in a hurry you can also use ice in place of water. I wasn't so I just used cold tap water.

Here's the temp of the brine after adding the cold water:













32462755974_9e486fcac2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Once the temp dropped to 50 degrees I added the 2 tablespoons of cure mixed and added the point. You could inject at this stage, but I felt that the thickness didn't warrant the effort.

*Dry Brine Method using Martin's "Digging Farm Universal Cure Calculator". *

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Flat weighed in @













32922904190_356cefff32_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Per the Calculator here's what we nee for the rub:













32462757344_9557bc5d4a_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Mix all that up. Rub half on one side of the flat. Rub the other side with the other half of the mix.

I ground up the pickling spice for the aromatic rub. I applied this by eye to every surface of the flat.













32491110953_bd9e2eb0a3_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






FYI if anyone is looking for a great grinder this guy is the bomb!













33264895306_5f8776d3a9_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017


















32462763284_b014f4b6d7_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017


















33177608071_00ddf4596c_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2017






Vacuum sealed and ready to cure. I will flip and massage this once day until it is time to cook.

*About the Cook*

Sous vide it is. Probably around 36 hours and a temp around 133-140. Still reading and will continue to read until I have to cook.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Greatly detailed post. I am curious to see if the spice mix on the Dry Cured meat will penetrate as well or better than the Brine Cured cut...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim

Looking good so far! Im in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Greatly detailed post. I am curious to see if the spice mix on the Dry Cured meat will penetrate as well or better than the Brine Cured cut...JJ


Thanks JJ.

Even though it doesn't look like it I was pretty heavy handed with the aromatics. The last time I did this they seemed to. That flat was steamed

I plan on dropping the bag right into the sous vide as is. So the spices will be in there for the entire cook too. We shall see.


----------



## SmokinAl

This should be a good one!

Al


----------



## tropics

Even thou I don't do sous vide,I have to see this.Probably could use one for my project LOL

Richie


----------



## gary s

Great Pics and Info, Let me grab a cup and get in the waiting line 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard

I'm gonna like this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Even thou I don't do sous vide,I have to see this.Probably could use one for my project LOL
> Richie



This will be a first corned beef Sous Vide for me. Usually finish by steaming.


----------



## pitbulmom

I am waiting too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  It ain't done yet????


----------



## dirtsailor2003

PitBulMom said:


> :Looks-Great:         :popcorn I am waiting too!  :110:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:  It ain't done yet????:ROTF



Watching paint dry is just about as much fun!


----------



## tardissmoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Watching paint dry is just about as much fun!



When I get tired of paint watching, I go outside watch grass grow, then back to soap operas. Repeat!
Gotta get a better schedule now I'm retired.


----------



## xray

Watching this too.

Case, are you SVing this with your top round?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Xray said:


> Watching this too.
> 
> Case, are you SVing this with your top round?



These need to cure so they will go into the SV 30-36 hours before the 17th.

Or so that's my plan so far. All of the recipes I've looked at recommend 30-36 hours for corned beef.


----------



## wild west

dirtsailor2003 said:


> These need to cure so they will go into the SV 30-36 hours before the 17th.
> 
> Or so that's my plan so far. All of the recipes I've looked at recommend 30-36 hours for corned beef.


I did pastrami last weekend that I dry brined  then smoked for 6hrs to 155 IT after the cure then sous vide ot 155 for 24 hrs and it was good but too dry. I think the temp you've picked to do your cook is a good decision  and look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## gnatboy911

dirtsailor2003 said:


> These need to cure so they will go into the SV 30-36 hours before the 17th.
> 
> Or so that's my plan so far. All of the recipes I've looked at recommend 30-36 hours for corned beef.


 Dirt, did you happen to find this website during your research?  It is a very extensive test on making corned beef using sous vide.....

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/...-day-simmering-brisket-meat-the-food-lab.html

Nate.


----------



## hooked on smoke

Nice


----------



## dirtsailor2003

gnatboy911 said:


> Dirt, did you happen to find this website during your research?  It is a very extensive test on making corned beef using sous vide.....
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/...-day-simmering-brisket-meat-the-food-lab.html
> 
> 
> Nate.



Yes I have read that thread.


----------



## bdskelly

Outstanding post as usual Case. I'll be putting a flat into the soup this weekend myself.  Thanks for the inspiration. B


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BDSkelly said:


> Outstanding post as usual Case. I'll be putting a flat into the soup this weekend myself.  Thanks for the inspiration. B



Thanks BD! I'll keep my eyes peeled for your thread!


----------



## milkman55

dirtsailor2003 said:


> These need to cure so they will go into the SV 30-36 hours before the 17th.
> 
> Or so that's my plan so far. All of the recipes I've looked at recommend 30-36 hours for corned beef.



Anova just posted an experiment where they are recommending 60 hrs in the water.  Wow

https://anovaculinary.com/great-cor...T_EMAIL_ID]&mc_cid=0d90ded309&mc_eid=[UNIQID]


----------



## dirtsailor2003

milkman55 said:


> Anova just posted an experiment where they are recommending 60 hrs in the water.  Wow
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/great-cor...T_EMAIL_ID]&mc_cid=0d90ded309&mc_eid=[UNIQID]



Yeah I think that's not going to happen... 

If that's the recommendation then SV is not for home cooks...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Just checked, still curing...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay so all kinds of time and temp ranges. People running 133-140 for 30-48 hours. Some running 175 for 10-12 hours. Seems the 134 for 30 hours is popular as is the 175 for 10-12 hours. 

More reading to do.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Kenji at serious eats makes a good case for 10 hours @ 180. 

Leaning that direction...

http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/03/...-day-simmering-brisket-meat-the-food-lab.html


----------



## gnatboy911

I liked the article from serious eats...I'd probably go with his time and temp if it were me. I like the classic corned beef texture he said he achieved at that temp.


----------



## smokin monkey

I am late to the party on this one!

Looks good so far, I have done Corned Beef before, but interested in the Sous Vide bit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Currently rolling along at 183°, Will be ready right around 5pm PST.

Here's the point out of Pop's brine, ready to pac for the soak













33107859800_c53e703e8c_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 17, 2017






All packed and ready for the sauna













32677264083_85cede7c44_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 17, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Time to wrap this thread up! 

I didn't get many finished photos, the food was flying off the serving platters! 

Recap, I separated a choice brisket into the flat and the point. I used two curing methods to make corned beef. For the flat I dry rub cured it and used Martin's "Digging Dog Farms" universal cure calculator. I ground pickling spice and rubbed that on the flat also. Vac packed, flipped and massaged daily for 14 days. 

For the point I used Pop's brine and did a wet cure. Using two gallons of brine. I add 1 cup of pickling spice (1/2 cup per gallon). I brought the salt, sugar, pickling spice and water to a boil then turned it off and let that steep for 30-45 minutes. Once cool I added the proper amount of cure and the meat. This also cured for 14 days. 

After much reading I settled on 183 for the temp and 10 hours. I placed both the point and the flat in the same tub. Flat on top point on bottom. I had planned to flip half way through but work got in the way. I don't think it mattered as the end product showed no sign of any difference.

So the meat. Damn good! Both pieces perfectly cooked. Kenji (Serious Eats) nailed this one. Soft yet firm not mushy. Perfect fork tender corned beef. 

Differences between the two cuts and cure methods. 

The overall favorite was the flat. The flavor and texture were spot on perfect. Dry curing is my favorite but everyone at the table agreed that it was the best. 

The point was also good. Good flavor but the texture was not as good as the flat. More liquidy not to be confused with mushy. 

So for this battle the flat wins! I'm looking forward to some sandwees made from the flat and hash made from the point!








Both bags had several cups of liquid in them. I didn't get to measure. 







Both the point and flat ready for service. 

That's all I got! 

Enjoy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics

Case that meat looks like it is ready to fall apart tender Making me drool LOL

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

tropics said:


> Case that meat looks like it is ready to fall apart tender Making me drool LOL
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Richie it was perfect some of the best I've had. I now know that I will only be dry curing my brisket for corned beef and pastrami from here on out. 

Both the inlaws and the Bro in law asked that I make some for them!


----------



## xray

Wow does that look good! Looks much better than what I did in the crockpot..and that was good stuff!!!












IMG_0142.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 18, 2017






Looks like the SV is growing on ya.

Any leftover for Reuben's!?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Xray said:


> Wow does that look good! Looks much better than what I did in the crockpot..and that was good stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0142.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ xray
> __ Mar 18, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the SV is growing on ya.
> 
> Any leftover for Reuben's!?




Thank you! Yep some of the best I've had! Yours looks tasty too!

Most the point and a bit of the flat is left. Wife is picking up what we don't have for ruebens tonight!


----------



## b-one

Interesting experiment!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

b-one said:


> Interesting experiment!



Thank you! It was a great experiment and good eats too!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice and thanks for the followup. I spent about 4 hour making corned beef and cabbage yesterday. I sent the veggies and meat to the table and paused to wash my knife and hands, 2 minutes tops. Got to the table and there were 3 TINY slices of meat left on the plated! My wife put her hand on my shoulder and whispered, " Please don't make a scene..." Freaking Animals! That was a mistake I won't repeat!...JJ


----------



## gr0uch0

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice and thanks for the followup. I spent about 4 hour making corned beef and cabbage yesterday. I sent the veggies and meat to the table and paused to wash my knife and hands, 2 minutes tops. Got to the table and there were 3 TINY slices of meat left on the plated! My wife put her hand on my shoulder and whispered, " Please don't make a scene..." Freaking Animals! That was a mistake I won't repeat!...JJ


That's painful, JJ.  Just like never peeling shrimp ahead of yourself, only one at a time.  They have an uncanny ability to disappear that they don't have with their shells on....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice and thanks for the followup. I spent about 4 hour making corned beef and cabbage yesterday. I sent the veggies and meat to the table and paused to wash my knife and hands, 2 minutes tops. Got to the table and there were 3 TINY slices of meat left on the plated! My wife put her hand on my shoulder and whispered, " Please don't make a scene..." Freaking Animals! That was a mistake I won't repeat!...JJ



I ate several pieces while slicing! 

Most of the flat is gone. Which is unfortunate because it was so good! Dry cut eis the way to go.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow, great thread Case !  That looks top notch man !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, great thread Case !  That looks top notch man !   Thumbs Up



Thank you Justin!


----------



## bdskelly

Magnificent b


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BDSkelly said:


> Magnificent b


Thanks Brian! Hands down the dry cured flat was the best corned beef I have made. I will be making another one again soon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Guess what, Cash and Carry has packer on sale! I think its time for some more corned beef!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Yikes! Just realized I better make a run to Costco and grab a brisket if I want corned beef for Saint Patties day!


----------



## smokeymose

I'm watching! I've never done Corned Beef in the SV. I always end up turning it into Pastrami (155 for around 20 hrs). I'm curious about the lower temps and the longer cooking times...
Of course you're going to show us the full meal deal when it's done, right?


----------



## mneeley490

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yikes! Just realized I better make a run to Costco and grab a brisket if I want corned beef for Saint Patties day!


Good luck with that! Hope you got some before the Coronappocalypse.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

smokeymose said:


> I'm watching! I've never done Corned Beef in the SV. I always end up turning it into Pastrami (155 for around 20 hrs). I'm curious about the lower temps and the longer cooking times...
> Of course you're going to show us the full meal deal when it's done, right?



This cook is several years old! I do SV my corned beef. I don’t I repeat don’t go low temp and many hours. I’ve found that running the SV at 180*f and cook time of 10-12 hours gives the corned beef better texture than cooking it at lower temps for days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mneeley490 said:


> Good luck with that! Hope you got some before the Coronappocalypse.



Yep I sure did pick one up. Things didn’t get nuts here until this week. Now the stores are wiped out. Funny tough I did go to the store yesterday and they had tons of the pre made corned beef in the meat dept.


----------



## Brokenhandle

I was wondering how I missed this one till over half way through it I noticed the original posting date...ah yes, that's how. But still looks awesome 

Ryan


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Brokenhandle said:


> I was wondering how I missed this one till over half way through it I noticed the original posting date...ah yes, that's how. But still looks awesome
> 
> Ryan



Yep and oldie but a goody! My current corned beef cook will be Saturday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

It’s the season to bump this up!


----------

